# Four Major Styles of Japanese Karate.



## arnisador (Feb 2, 2002)

In an interview with Fumio Demura of Shito-ryu karate I saw the statement:



> Shito-Ryu is one of the four main styles of Japanese karate.



Shotokan would be another of course; what are the remaining two styles? Wado-ryu and Kyokushinkai come to mind as possibilities.


(Other interviews from that site are available here.)


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *In an interview with Fumio Demura of Shito-ryu karate I saw the statement:
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe Yamaguchi's Goju ryu?  I think Wado ryu and Kyokushin are more likely possibilities, though.

Cthulhu


----------



## Martin h (Mar 3, 2002)

Hi all

The four major styles of karate in japan are:
Gojuryu (and gojukai).
Shotokan.
Shitoryu (divided into several schools -Shukokai, Sankukai, Itosu-Kai, Seishinkai, Kofukan, Kuniba Ha, Motobu Ha, and Hayashi-ha to name a few).
and 
Wadoryu (and wadokai).

Kyokushin is not counted among the four big ones because Kyokushin always been "outside" the main karate community in japan, with its own competition rules and so on.
The four main ones are the ones who joined to form the JKF (japan karate federation), today part of the WKF (World karate federation - formerly known as WUKO). And you can easily see who they where by looking at the wkf shitei kata (allowed katas and variations in wkf kata competitions) list, as they are restricted to katas from these styles.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 3, 2002)

Is this the WKF site? I couldn't find a list of the "shitei kata" that you mentioned--do you know what they are?


----------



## Martin h (Mar 3, 2002)

yes it is the right site.
You can read the shitei list in the rules section at:
http://www.wkf.net/html/apprendix3.html#apprex6
However looking at it I realise that I am using old terms.
Shitei is, after the big rule revision of 2000, the short list of katas allowed in the finals.
The total list is now known as the major kata list.
However both lists include only katas from the four major styles.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 3, 2002)

From the WKF site, the eight shitei (cumpulsory) kata are:
Goju   Seipai
       Saifa

Shoto  Jion
       Kanku Dai

Shito  Bassai Dai
       Seienchin

Wado  Seishan
      Chinto

This is followed by this more comprehensive list:
MAJOR KATA LIST OF THE WORLD KARATE FEDERATION
SHOTOKAN KATAS

1. Bassai-Dai     12. Jion
2. Bassai-Sho     13. Sochin
3. Kanku-Dai      14. Nijushiho Sho
4. Kanku-Sho      15. Goju Shiho-Dai
5. Tekki - Shodan 16. Goju Shiho-Sho
6. Tekki - Nidan  17. Chinte
7. Tekki - Sandan 18. Unsu
8. Hangetsu       19. Meikyo
9. Jitte          20. Wankan
10. Enpi          21. Jiin
11. Gankaku

GOJU-RYU KATAS

1. Sanchin         6. Seisan
2. Saifa           7. Seipai
3. Seiyunchin      8. Kururunfa
4. Shisochin       9. Suparimpei
5. Sanseru        10. Tensho

                    WADO-RYU KATAS

1. Kushanku        7. Rohai
2. Naihanchi       8. Wanshu
3. Seishan         9. Jion
4. Chinto         10. Jitte
5. Passai         11. Suparimpei
6. Niseishi

                    SHITO-RYU KATAS

1. Jitte          23. Naifanchin Nidan
2. Jion           24. Naifanchin Sandan
3. Jiin           25. Aoyagi (Seiryu)
4. Matsukaze      26. Jyuroku
5. Wanshu         27. Nipaipo
6. Rohai          28. Sanchin
7. Bassai Dai     29. Tensho
8. Bassai Sho     30. Seipai
9. Tomari Bassai  31. Sanseiru
10. Matsumura     32. Saifa
    Bassai
11. Kosokun Dai   33. Shisochin
12. Kosokun Sho   34. Kururunfa
13. Kosokun Shiho 35. Suparimpei
14. Chinto        36. Hakucho
15. Chinte        37. Pachu
16. Seienchin     38. Heiku
17. Sochin        39. Paiku
18. Niseishi      40. Annan
19. Gojushiho     41. Annanko
20. Unshu         42. Papuren
21. Seisan        43. Chatanyara Kushanku
22. Naifanchin
    Shodan


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Martin h _
> 
> *The four major styles of karate in japan are:
> Gojuryu (and gojukai).
> ...



Wado-ryu has a strong jujitsu influence, no?

How simialr are Japanese and Okinawan Goju?


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Martin h _
> 
> *
> Kyokushin is not counted among the four big ones because Kyokushin always been "outside" the main karate community in japan, with its own competition rules and so on.
> The four main ones are the ones who joined to form the JKF (japan karate federation), today part of the WKF (World karate federation - formerly known as WUKO). And you can easily see who they where by looking at the wkf shitei kata (allowed katas and variations in wkf kata competitions) list, as they are restricted to katas from these styles. *





No kyokushi is very much part of the "Main 4". It is by itself the largest "style" of Karate on Mainland Japan. 
I assure they are included in the JKF even though they do not participate in JKF tournaments. 
I was a member of the JKF for over 10 years.
I can't say wether they are a part of the WKF or WUKO or whatever that thing is called now.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




If you look at the founder of Wado's Bio you will see he was highly ranked in Jujutsu before he ever learned karate.


----------



## Martin h (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Kyokushin and IKO (International karate organisation kyokushinkaikan)) may have friendly cantacts with JKF, but they are not a member.

The JKF organisation:
http://www.karatedo.co.jp/index4.htm

Kyokushin is one of the largest single styles of karate in japan (and the world), but that realy has nothing to do with the term "Big four".

IKO is not a member body of JKF, they do not have their katas represented in the tournament kata list, and the competiton system is totaly different.

In WKF, kyokushin is members depending on the local situation, since most national federations are not style restricted. In sweden (my home  :viking3: ) all kyokushin dojos are member of the national martial art federation and through them the WKF.
All dojos are also members of IKO (all but three dojos in sweden belongs to the faction known as IKO2 on the internet  btw), but that is separate from the SBF - swedish budo federation, membership.

Martin H :drinkbeer

(oh and btw, I still didnt get the "shitei" thing right in my last post. Shitei is the  list of katas , from which you MUST choose the kata in the initial two rounds. After that you may choose any of tha katas of the major list).


----------



## arnisador (Jul 7, 2002)

I was hoping there would be a simple answer! I guess not!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2003)

On Japanese vs. Okinanawn Karate:
http://www.e-budo.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22698


----------



## Kempo Guy (Dec 22, 2003)

Regarding Wado-ryu.
I believe Ohtsuka Sensei was a Menkyo Kaiden (a certificate of full transmission) in Shindo Yoshin Ryu Jujutsu.

Regarding Gojukai vs. Okinawan Goju.
I've read that one of the distinguishing factors of Japanese Goju is the inclusion of Yoga type exercises introduced by Gogen Yamaguchi sensei.

As for other major styles, another that seems to have a decent following is the Shindo Jinen Ryu Karate (Ryobukai). They seem to participate in most of the events. 

Finally regarding Kyokushin, I don't think we should discount the various offshoots of this style. There are pretty strong systems out there with roots in this system such as Ashihara Karate, Enshin Karate, Shidokan, Seidokan to name a few.

KG


----------



## Kgirl (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Martin h _
> *Kyokushin is one of the largest single styles of karate in japan (and the world), but that realy has nothing to do with the term "Big four".*



Martin's right, Kyokushin isn't really included as one of the "big four", I believe due to its origins, which came from outside of Japan (Oyama being Korean). I wouldn't really class any of it's offshoots as one of the major styles either. Thats not to say they aren't any good, just that they're not all that widely practised. The big four Japanese karate's as I understand it are,

Wado Ryu
Goju Ryu
Shotokan
Shito Ryu

Whether Kyokushin is practised as widely as some of these, I don't know.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kgirl _
> *Wado Ryu
> Goju Ryu
> Shotokan
> Shito Ryu *



Seems reasonable. If I were to add another I'd surely think of Kyokushin and its descendants though.


----------



## Kgirl (Jan 2, 2004)

So would I. There's been a lot of debate about why it isn't in the big four, why it should be etc. I tend to try and ignore the politic's of karate, so I can't say for sure why its not.

Maybe I'm biased, but isn't Kyokushin a more widely practised style than Shito-Ryu, and possibly even Wado Ryu? I'm not trying to offend anyone by saying this, but its certainly the case in my area.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kgirl _
> *Maybe I'm biased, but isn't Kyokushin a more widely practised style than Shito-Ryu, and possibly even Wado Ryu? I'm not trying to offend anyone by saying this, but its certainly the case in my area. *



I think that's probably so--at least, that's my impression, especially if you lump in descendants of Kyokushin with the main art. You don't see much Wado at all. I do see Shito-ryu from time to time.

On the other hand, Shito, Goju, Wado, and Shotokan are more different from one another than would be the case for Shotokan and Kyokushin, in my opinion--maybe this point of view gets in more variety.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 17, 2004)

Who has the largest memberships/schools?

In assessing "Big Four" status, what criteria is used? 


Regards,


Steve


----------



## cas (Jan 31, 2004)

in "1940 Wadoryu Karatejutsu was registered at Butokukai, Kyoto for the demonstration of various Budo, together with Shotokanryu, Shitoryu and Gojuryu. This occasion is regarded as the first official naming of Karate styles."
This is a quote from http://www.hogia.net/karate/karate/history.htm 
I think this is where the four come from. Three out off these four styles had Okinawan teachers that introduced the style to mainland Japan, wado-ryu has a Japanese founder.

So "the four" are the first four historically in japan, i.mo.. Kyokushin comes from shotokan and goju-ryu I believe.
Although some karate was formed into a style in Okinawa (goju-ryu comes to mind) other karate was this or that teachers karate (or whatever term used then). I believe I've heard it said/written  that Funakoshi never claimed a particular style he said he taught karate. I think much off the organisation into ryu's (schools) is a japanese thing.

Ryushikan: Above linked site and http://www.wadoryu.org.uk/ provide good history on Ohstuka sensei i.m.o.

hope this helps,


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2004)

I bet your interpretation is correct--the first four.

You don't often hear of Shotokan being referred to as Shotokan-ryu!


----------



## TimoS (Feb 18, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> You don't often hear of Shotokan being referred to as Shotokan-ryu!



One of my friends practises Shotakan ryu Kase ha (or was is Kase ha Shotokan ryu). Anyway, that is the only instance I've heard of ryu being used with Shotokan


----------



## wadokai_indo (Mar 24, 2004)

I think the major reason why Wado-ryu was considered as "Big Four" is because the leaders of Wado (for example Mr. Eriguchi Eiichi and Otsuka sensei himself) were very instrumental in creating the All-Japan Karate Federation (JKF/Zen Nippon Karatedo Renmei), they have very close working relationship. Or so I was told 

Ben Haryo




			
				cas said:
			
		

> in "1940 Wadoryu Karatejutsu was registered at Butokukai, Kyoto for the demonstration of various Budo, together with Shotokanryu, Shitoryu and Gojuryu. This occasion is regarded as the first official naming of Karate styles."
> This is a quote from http://www.hogia.net/karate/karate/history.htm
> I think this is where the four come from. Three out off these four styles had Okinawan teachers that introduced the style to mainland Japan, wado-ryu has a Japanese founder.
> 
> ...


----------



## hippy (Jul 23, 2004)

shotokan translates merely as style of shoto (shoto being funakoshi's pen name when he wrote poetry etc), he never really called it anything himself. which is why it isn't called shotokan-ryu (or kai)

a good name for it would've been 
'don't try this unless you like low stances' -ryu

a working title for now admitadly.

no matter what style of karate u do (i'm a wado man myself) everyone should try shotokan, if only to strengthen your own techniques.


----------



## marshallbd (Aug 4, 2004)

Kgirl said:
			
		

> Martin's right, Kyokushin isn't really included as one of the "big four", I believe due to its origins, which came from outside of Japan (Oyama being Korean). I wouldn't really class any of it's offshoots as one of the major styles either. Thats not to say they aren't any good, just that they're not all that widely practised. The big four Japanese karate's as I understand it are,
> 
> Wado Ryu
> Goju Ryu
> ...


I thought Shorin Ryu was in there somewhere.... :asian:


----------



## TimoS (Aug 10, 2004)

marshallbd said:
			
		

> I thought Shorin Ryu was in there somewhere.... :asian:



But Shorin ryu styles are Okinawan, not Japanese (although when they were formed, Okinawa was very much part of Japan). Many who practise a style that is Okinawan are quick to make the distinction. Since I don't practise Okinawan karate, to me the distinction has never been so clear 
 :idunno:


----------



## Ippon Ken (Aug 12, 2004)

TimoS said:
			
		

> But Shorin ryu styles are Okinawan, not Japanese (although when they were formed, Okinawa was very much part of Japan). Many who practise a style that is Okinawan are quick to make the distinction. Since I don't practise Okinawan karate, to me the distinction has never been so clear
> :idunno:


Yeah there is definitely a distinction. Whereas the four major "offshoot" Japanese styles are defined as Japanese Shito Ryu, Shotokan, Wado Ryu and Nisei Goju Ryu, the parent Okinawan styles are Ryukyu Goju Ryu and Shorin Ryu. The Japanese styles are amalgamations of these original forms of organized Ryukyuan karate. Other Okinawan styles which have mainly an Okinawan and Chinese influence are Uechi Ryu (or Pangai Noon), Mabuni Kenwa Shito Ryu and Isshin Ryu (Shorin/Goju hybrid). Ryuei Ryu, Jukendo, Ishimine Ryu, Motobu Ryu (Bugeikan) and Ryukyu Kenpo (Shigeru Nakamura) are also very important Okinawan styles.

Out of all of the Japanese styles Kyokushin is definitely the most prominent Japanese "ryu". I think that the "major" designation is outdated and that Kyokushin has more exposure and respect than any of the "major" Japanese styles, even amongst the Okinawan style practitioners.

It's just semantics and BS elitist politics.


----------



## marshallbd (Aug 13, 2004)

Ippon Ken said:
			
		

> Yeah there is definitely a distinction. Whereas the four major "offshoot" Japanese styles are defined as Japanese Shito Ryu, Shotokan, Wado Ryu and Nisei Goju Ryu, the parent Okinawan styles are Ryukyu Goju Ryu and Shorin Ryu. The Japanese styles are amalgamations of these original forms of organized Ryukyuan karate. Other Okinawan styles which have mainly an Okinawan and Chinese influence are Uechi Ryu (or Pangai Noon), Mabuni Kenwa Shito Ryu and Isshin Ryu (Shorin/Goju hybrid). Ryuei Ryu, Jukendo, Ishimine Ryu, Motobu Ryu (Bugeikan) and Ryukyu Kenpo (Shigeru Nakamura) are also very important Okinawan styles.
> 
> Out of all of the Japanese styles Kyokushin is definitely the most prominent Japanese "ryu". I think that the "major" designation is outdated and that Kyokushin has more exposure and respect than any of the "major" Japanese styles, even amongst the Okinawan style practitioners.
> 
> It's just semantics and BS elitist politics.


I practise Shotokan and Know that it is one of the big Japanese Styles but I thought Shorin Ryu was too.  Thanks for opening my eyes! :asian:


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 24, 2004)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> Maybe Yamaguchi's Goju ryu?  I think Wado ryu and Kyokushin are more likely possibilities, though.
> 
> Cthulhu


Actually its Chojun Miyagi's Goju Ryu.


----------



## kroh (Aug 25, 2004)

Hello to all.

The instructor at the school i attend also teaches an old martial (late 1800's) that was later restructured.  The system is called Uechi Ryu Karate-Do and was later codified sometime in the late 1940's early 50's.  It was originally brought over to Okinawa called Pangainoon Kenpo.  Although not one of the styles listed in the above posts, it is my understaning that this system is very Prominent in Okinawa.

info can be found here:

www.uechi-ryu.com

www.derderian-academy.com

Thanks for the minute, 
WalT


----------



## RRouuselot (Aug 25, 2004)

kroh said:
			
		

> Hello to all.
> 
> The instructor at the school i attend also teaches an old martial (late 1800's) that was later restructured. The system is called Uechi Ryu Karate-Do and was later codified sometime in the late 1940's early 50's. It was originally brought over to Okinawa called Pangainoon Kenpo. Although not one of the styles listed in the above posts, *it is my understaning that this system is very Prominent in Okinawa.*
> 
> ...


 
Yes, your right it is.


----------



## gyaku-zuki queen (Aug 25, 2004)

shito-ryu
shotokan
wado-ryu
goju-ryu

i'm pretty sure. the other styles were made from those ones.. 
i train Renshikan. it's a combination of shito/chito ryu.  
most other styles are decendants of those ones and combinations of them.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2005)

RyuShiKan said:
			
		

> No kyokushi is very much part of the "Main 4". It is by itself the largest "style" of Karate on Mainland Japan.


 Is this so? Not Shotokan?


----------



## searcher (Sep 4, 2005)

It is correct that Shotokan, Gojukai, Shito-ryu, and Wado-ryu are counted as the "Big 4" Japanese karate styles.

It is really strange that Wado-ryu is counted as a "Big 4", since its founder studied Shotokan under Funakoshi.   I suppose this could also be said a little bit of Shito-ryu as well, since Mabuni studied and taught with Funakoshi for a short while.   Though the influence was quite small on the structure od Shito-ryu.

Earlier on in this post aquestion was asked if there was a difference between Okinawan Goju and Japanese Goju.   The two differences I have seen is the depth of the stances and the hard/soft relationship.   The Japanese have longer deeper stances and are harder i their application ie. less soft style techniques.


----------



## jkdhit (Sep 8, 2005)

isn't shotokan basically okinawan-te with a a little bit of judo to make it "japanese"?


----------



## searcher (Sep 8, 2005)

jkdhit said:
			
		

> isn't shotokan basically okinawan-te with a a little bit of judo to make it "japanese"?


Absolutely not!


----------



## TonyU (Sep 8, 2005)

searcher said:
			
		

> Absolutely not!


I concur.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2005)

No, Judo wasn't added to Shotokan. Wado-ryu has some jujutsu, but that's about it.

 Yes, Shotokan is a modified version of Okinawan (i.e., original) karate. Some say it was weakened, others say it was improved.


----------



## searcher (Sep 9, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Some say it was weakened, others say it was improved.


Just like throwing gas at a camp fire.


----------



## TonyU (Sep 9, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> No, Judo wasn't added to Shotokan. Wado-ryu has some jujutsu, but that's about it.
> 
> Yes, Shotokan is a modified version of Okinawan (i.e., original) karate. Some say it was weakened, others say it was improved.


I consider Shotokan a watered down version of Shorin Ryu, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 9, 2005)

To be frank, I do agree that Shotokan does not represent an improvement. I much prefer the Okinawan systems.


----------



## searcher (Sep 10, 2005)

TonyU said:
			
		

> I consider Shotokan a watered down version of Shorin Ryu, but that's just my opinion.


With a little Shorei-ryu thrown in for flavor.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 5, 2005)

I was told that the designation of Shotokan, Goju, Shito and Wado as "major styles" of Japanese Karate was/is not an indication that ONLY these four are known in Japan.

It has more to do with the fact that Otsuka Hironori (Wado), M. Nakayama (Shotokan), Iwata Manzo (Shito) and Yamaguchi Gogen (Goju) were very prominent figures in Japan Karate scenes, and they were very much involved in the FOUNDING of Zen Nippon Karate-Do Renmei/Japan Karate-Do Federation/JKF. If I am not mistaken they were in the board of directors or something.

off course Karate from other styles such as Kyokushin, Shudokan, Renbukai, Rengokai etc can be accepted into the JKF as individual member. I am aware that those aforementioned styles has their own Katas and Kumite rules, but as long as they are willing to play by JKF rules during JKF competitions, there are no reason for people from other styles to not compete under JKF.

It is important to notice that Sakamoto Tsuguo (Kata World Champion) whom are very famous in the 80s-90s did not came from the big four, but rather, he came from Ryuei-ryu, which even in Okinawa does not have as large following as Matsubayashi, Isshin-ryu or Uechi-ryu.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2005)

Ippon Ken said:
			
		

> Other Okinawan styles which have mainly an Okinawan and Chinese influence are Uechi Ryu (or Pangai Noon), Mabuni Kenwa Shito Ryu and Isshin Ryu (Shorin/Goju hybrid). Ryuei Ryu, Jukendo


 
Jukendo? I know the Japanese bayonet-fencing system by this name, but not an Okinawan system. What is this?


----------



## twendkata71 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Ryuei ryu has a small following on Okinawa,but it is growing. The kata that Sakamoto won with ANAN is one of the most used and most winning kata in the WKF competitions.  It starting to grow more on Mainland Japan and in the US.  Ryuei ryu is an obscure style with a lot of depth.  It has a lot of Chinese influence.*








jujutsu_indonesia said:


> I was told that the designation of Shotokan, Goju, Shito and Wado as "major styles" of Japanese Karate was/is not an indication that ONLY these four are known in Japan.
> 
> It has more to do with the fact that Otsuka Hironori (Wado), M. Nakayama (Shotokan), Iwata Manzo (Shito) and Yamaguchi Gogen (Goju) were very prominent figures in Japan Karate scenes, and they were very much involved in the FOUNDING of Zen Nippon Karate-Do Renmei/Japan Karate-Do Federation/JKF. If I am not mistaken they were in the board of directors or something.
> 
> ...


----------



## WyldFya (Oct 15, 2006)

RyuShiKan said:
			
		

> No kyokushi is very much part of the "Main 4". It is by itself the largest "style" of Karate on Mainland Japan.
> I assure they are included in the JKF even though they do not participate in JKF tournaments.
> I was a member of the JKF for over 10 years.
> I can't say wether they are a part of the WKF or WUKO or whatever that thing is called now.



In the rest of this post you will see why kyokushin is not one of the "Big Four".



searcher said:


> It is correct that Shotokan, Gojukai, Shito-ryu, and Wado-ryu are counted as the "Big 4" Japanese karate styles.
> 
> It is really strange that Wado-ryu is counted as a "Big 4", since its founder studied Shotokan under Funakoshi.   I suppose this could also be said a little bit of Shito-ryu as well, since Mabuni studied and taught with Funakoshi for a short while.   Though the influence was quite small on the structure od Shito-ryu.
> 
> Earlier on in this post aquestion was asked if there was a difference between Okinawan Goju and Japanese Goju.   The two differences I have seen is the depth of the stances and the hard/soft relationship.   The Japanese have longer deeper stances and are harder i their application ie. less soft style techniques.



I have been training in the style of Wado ryu for nearly 20 years now.  I can clear up A LOT of confusion here.  I have trained with Osaka, Ohtsuka Hironori (Jiro), as well as Koncho matsushima.  I have also studied with several students of shotokan, shito-ryu, shorin-ryu, uechi-ryu, kung fu, shaolin, tae kwon do, and kyokushin.  I have also studied with several other styles, but none for too long, or with much exposure.

To start off Ohtsuka did train quite a bit in jujitsu.  He also studied quite a bit under Funakoshi, and became one of his senior students as well as Funakoshi sensei's assistant teacher in shotokan.  The big four is a term used to reference what the 4 original JKF styles were.  Now Wado-ryu is by far the smallest of the 4 styles, which is a shame IMO.  We number just over 40,000, while styles like shotokan are in the millions, and Kyokushin which has 7 million I believe (if you ever get the chance check out the roster for the extra fighters on lord of the rings trilogy, mostly shodans and up of kyokushin).    Kyokushin is not one of the "big four"... What does this mean?  Nothing.  Big four just means one of the originally registered styles.  I have worked out and trained with Kyokushin for the last 5 years now, however I hold to my Wado-ryu ways.  

If you watch goju-ryu fighters they are fairly active, and aggressive fighters, while shotokan is a hard strong styles, shito-ryu is more of a defensive style than aggressive.  Wado-ryu is very fast, and we focus on technique.  These four are what are the four originals, but there are many more styles.  

It is good to know who and what the big four are, but in all reality it isn't that important.  Whichever style fits to you best is what you should do most.  That is what is great about karate, there are so many styles to choose from.  The politics behind karate are unimportant to me, I keep my nose out of that.  If you are a good fighter I will gladly fight you, and shake your hand after, if you are still learning the basics, I will teach you, and if you are a beginner I will welcome you.  Really this topic should not matter, do which style feels right to you, if it isn't one of the "big four", live with it.  If I trained in another style that I liked as much as Wado-ryu and I found out that it wasn't one of the big four I would not care one bit.  As I have already said, Wado-ryu is not a large style, we haven't even hit 100,000 members yet.  We are the small member of big four.  However, every day that I train (which is everyday) I gain more respect for Wado-ryu, and each day I work with Kyokushin I learn something new.  Every style has something to teach you.  The hardest part is to go from your comfortable style that you fit into, and know how to move in, and go to another style and work with them where they focus on the things you are weak at.  This is how I grow and learn, and so should we all.


----------



## twendkata71 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Shotokan,Wado ryu,Goju ryu,Shito ryu are considered the four main styles of Japanese karate do because of the Japan Karate Federation designated them as such with the World Karate Federation. Also they do have large numbers of schools all over Japan. Within the styles there are the Shito kai, Goju kai and Wado kai organizations which add to their numbers. All of these schools are sports oriented. There are other large organizations in Japan that are not included in the main four. Kyokushin kai is one of them. . The only reason they are not considered in the mainstream karate is because they do not compete in the JKF/WKF structure.  Other styles that are gaining prominance in Japan are Gensei ryu,Ryuei ryu,Joshin mon(Shorin ryu). *
*The largest in Japan and the world, is Shotokan karate do. Second in Japan would be Wado ryu, then Shito ryu and finally Goju ryu.  Kyokushin kai does have a huge following, but as I said they are not part of the JKF, which is the largest karate federation, it used to be the JKA, but after many years of political turmoil and organizational splits the numbers have fallen below what the JKF has. The JKF is also an Umbrella organization  and the JKA is Shotokan only. *
*Gensei ryu and Ryuei Ryu are now part of the JKF as well.*
*When it comes right down to it, it is money and politics. Politics is also why karate will probably never be in the Olympics.*


----------

